# Old Cable Tugger



## Borden (Mar 27, 2020)

Bought some electrical equipment from a company that was going under. It came with an old tugger that is like nothing I've ever used. Its basically a big metal box. The sheave is on a long bar that slides through the gearbox and is tightened down on either side with chucks. I can't find anything online or a label on it other than it has a black and decker motor. Just wondering if anyone knows who made it? When they were made and how they are supposed to be fastened to the floor. I will try to upload some pictures.


Thanks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The one time I didn't have my dash cam going. I saw 2 deer bolt outta the woods and make graceful, flying leaps over the 2 lane road like it was a bambi movie. The 3rd deer was not so lucky and more like something from tarzan. It jumped higher and caught its neck around a vine. Swung out high over the road reaching its epoch apogee right in the middle and doing a somersault. Smacked down hard on its side then ran off like nothing happened.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Dafuq?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> The one time I didn't have my dash cam going. I saw 2 deer bolt outta the woods and make graceful, flying leaps over the 2 lane road like it was a bambi movie. The 3rd deer was not so lucky and more like something from tarzan. It jumped higher and caught its neck around a vine. Swung out high over the road reaching its epoch apogee right in the middle and doing a somersault. Smacked down hard on its side then ran off like nothing happened.


I'm glad to see you back on the Gin, because the tonic has quinine in it and that helps to fight the Chinese virus attacking organs and blood vessels.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

He must be an American for sure. Totally ignored the rules for signing up.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

One of the dirtiest posts ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Is ET turning into a stream-of-consciousness-therapy site?????


----------

